# 23 feet of live edge bartop.



## Big Dave (Sep 16, 2006)

Just a little job that I poured the epoxy on today.


----------



## sawdustfactory (Jan 30, 2011)

Very nice.


----------



## cabinetman (Jul 5, 2007)

That looks great...nice job. What's the material for the bar front?












 







.


----------



## TexasTimbers (Oct 17, 2006)

Looks great Dave. 


C'man, looks like corrugated metal or zinc to me. Some call both of them corrugated 'tin'. 





.


----------



## Big Dave (Sep 16, 2006)

Yeah, what TT said. It's just new corrugated barn tin.


----------



## johnnie52 (Feb 16, 2009)

Please pardon my ignorance. How do you deal with the drips along the edge?


----------



## Chad (May 10, 2009)

That is a very nice piece.


----------



## Kenbo (Sep 16, 2008)

I was wondering about the drips as well. Either way, spectacular looking work. Please post some photos when this one is completed.


----------



## weedsnager (Sep 21, 2011)

wow, is that gonna look nice


----------



## cabinetman (Jul 5, 2007)

johnnie52 said:


> Please pardon my ignorance. How do you deal with the drips along the edge?


Dave will tell ya how he does it. The way I do it is to just belt sand (or block sand) them down after they cure. The long drips can be cut shorter if done before they completely cure.











 







.


----------



## Nick Ferry (Feb 23, 2011)

very cool - does anyone know if they make a satin epoxy?


----------



## Lola Ranch (Mar 22, 2010)

It a Texas sized bar for sure. Very nice, is it sugar pine?


Bret


----------



## Big Dave (Sep 16, 2006)

As Cabinetman said, the drips are just sanded off the next day once it has hardened.

It is eastern white pine.

I'll post some better pictures tonight.


----------



## Big Dave (Sep 16, 2006)

wfs said:


> very cool - does anyone know if they make a satin epoxy?


To my knowledge they do not make a satin epoxy.


----------



## tcleve4911 (Dec 16, 2006)

Great stuff as always, Dave.

Do you know if the epoxy countertop scratches easily?
Can you repair them?

Are you using the same 2 part that we buy at the paint store?

Is the torch to heat the bubbles out of the pour?


----------



## Big Dave (Sep 16, 2006)

tcleve4911 said:


> Great stuff as always, Dave.
> 
> Do you know if the epoxy countertop scratches easily?
> Can you repair them?
> ...


It's not the easiest stuff to scratch but it does. Any high gloss finish will show scratches worse than any other sheen.

It can be repaired but you just have to pour another coat over the whole thing.

It probably is the same stuff you buy at the paint store but I get it from my lumber yard.

Yes, the torch is to pop the bubbles as they come to the surface.


----------



## TexasTimbers (Oct 17, 2006)

Here is another good thread which discusses various options for sheen etc. and so indirectly addresses the scratch issue. Big Dave, Charles Neil and frankp all give some great advice. 




.


----------



## kinghong1970 (Jul 28, 2011)

just out of curiosity, what is the torch used for? for the epoxy process?

looks very cool btw...

nvm... i actually read the threads... lol... torch to use for popping the bubbles... hmm....


----------



## Texas Sawduster (Apr 27, 2009)

*Very Nice !!!*

I love that counter top.
I've got some home repairs to do or I would tear into the kitchen myself. That may have to wait until after the first of the year.

Again great job and thanks for sharing. :thumbsup:


----------



## firemedic (Dec 26, 2010)

Very nicely done, that's one awesome kitchen!

~tom ...it's better to remain silent and be thought a fool than to open one's mouth and remove all doubt...


----------



## TexasTimbers (Oct 17, 2006)

Dave, what camera was used for that photo? 






.


----------



## sanchez (Feb 18, 2010)

That looks great. I really like the doors too!


----------



## Big Dave (Sep 16, 2006)

TexasTimbers said:


> Dave, what camera was used for that photo?
> .


 
That was just my droid phone.


----------



## snav (Jan 24, 2010)

I can smell it from here! The epoxy - the liquor . . . mmmm aaaah.

Looks fab! With pine being considered a 'cheap' wood it gets overlook far too often for high-end work! You gave it a good life.


----------



## TexasTimbers (Oct 17, 2006)

Big Dave said:


> That was just my droid phone.


Your phone takes better photos than my camera. That's humiliating. 



.


----------



## H. A. S. (Sep 23, 2010)

That top is beautiful! I have this old cabinet in the bathroom, hmmmmm.


----------



## Taylormade (Feb 3, 2011)

Nicely done! I like the mixture of the tin and the light colored, high gloss wood.


----------



## Big Dave (Sep 16, 2006)




----------



## Kenbo (Sep 16, 2008)

That is absolutely spectacular. I love the whole project and I'm sure that your client does too. Great work as usual Dave and thanks for posting the final pictures. :thumbsup:


----------



## Shop Dad (May 3, 2011)

That really looks great! Love the warmth it gives the room. Only problem is now you need to make a dozen bar stools! :thumbsup:


----------

